# NREMT exam book



## mysterl33 (Mar 14, 2007)

what books do you recommend to use to prepair for the exam? I'm currently thinking of getting the barrons book but not sure..what did you guys use?


----------



## m33kr0b (Mar 15, 2007)

take the written as soon as you can after you are done with your class and you should be AOK without a study guide.



Josh


----------



## Pablo the Pirate (Mar 15, 2007)

I got a barrons book to help me prepare for my medic and i thought it was great.  It helped alot. it really showed me my weak areas and where i needed to put in more time.  I also got a brady work book that was supposed to go along with the text books and while that one was also helpful i liked the barrons book better.


----------



## fm_emt (Mar 17, 2007)

http://www.nhtsa.dot.gov/people/injury/ems/pub/emtbnsc.pdf


Big honkin' PDF file. It's the DOT EMT-B curriculum. It's actually a VERY good read.

I have 2 of those NR prep books and I never even opened them. That PDF file was all I needed to pass the NR on the first try.


----------



## mreid99 (Mar 17, 2007)

*Site*

I used this site and my NREMT computer based exam was only 70 something questions before is automatically shut me down, a few days later I got the passed notification.

http://www.emt-national-training.com/

And no I am not related to these folks


----------



## itzfrank (Mar 22, 2007)

*Best Books*

I reviewed the products I used on my blog. Here's a link:

http://mynewphone.net/?p=4


----------



## SwissEMT (Mar 23, 2007)

I will say this flat out:

The Kaplan EMT-B book was written by my former supervisor. It is the biggest piece of :censored::censored::censored::censored: you will ever see in the land. The questions are idiotic and never actually resemble the NR's question types. 

My observation regarding the exam was that it had two answers to every question, one was the right answer, usually following the template of ABCs. The other was the "street answer", the one you'd like to usually put down. Follow your protocols, not your instincts.


----------



## ckrump (Mar 30, 2007)

What kind of pass/fail rates are your states seeing with the new CAT testing?  ND is seeing a decline in the pass/fail rates from institutions that traditionally had 95-97% pass rates with the old written exams.


----------

